# Coyote Forum



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

I am just trowing this out there to see just how many OGF members think we should have a forum topic on coyote hunting. We have small game, varmint and so on but nothing pertaining to coyote hunting. What do ya think.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i thought coyote's are varmints ?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Like Johnrude said, there is a forum for "Small Game Hunting". The subtitle says "Rabbits, Squirrels, and Varmint". This seems pretty straightforward to me. If we had a sub-forum for everything they could get pretty lonely.


----------



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

Coyotes are predators not varmints, O well guess there is not that many predator hunters here in Ohio just thought I would ask.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

LJ I hunt them a lot. The term scavenger is more appropriate to a coyote than predator. If your looking for info or anything I would be glad to help you out.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I think the best way to describe them is an opportunistic predator. Sure they scavenge, but anything that takes down deer sized game, on the hoof, is a predator !! I don't hunt them as much as I'd like, but I trap them hard. Not much money in it, but it saves an awful lot of fawns hopefully.
T


----------



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

Bonecrusher thanks for the offer but I have quite a few years of calling them and my nephew and I do OK. The farm I live on I have noticed the rabbit and the pheasant population starting to come back and I am sure it is because we have thinned out the coyote here. The job that I have is delivering fuel to the farmers all over Fayette and Greene counties and I have picked up some very nice hunting properties this year, just waiting for the cooler weather and crops are out. I just threw the question out there to see how many OGF members wanted to see a topic on coyote/predator hunting. I see your location is central Ohio I used to live up that way till this property become available below Mt Sterling. PM me sometime and maybe we could hook up for some callin.


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

i havent heard any around here for couple months but they move around at nite alot soo i might not just be hearing them.. i agree tho its a predator my dad and i have heard them attack deer,rabbit, 2 or 3 dogs since we been here ( bout 3 yrs ) we think there was prolly 6-8 of them in this pack. They got loud all u heard was a bunch of em howling over each other and yipping pretty freaky at night just start howling outa nowhere..never hunted them i do know that it is open season on them all year dont think there is a limit eaither but i could be wrong


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

lumberjack said:


> Bonecrusher thanks for the offer but I have quite a few years of calling them and my nephew and I do OK. The farm I live on I have noticed the rabbit and the pheasant population starting to come back and I am sure it is because we have thinned out the coyote here. The job that I have is delivering fuel to the farmers all over Fayette and Greene counties and I have picked up some very nice hunting properties this year, just waiting for the cooler weather and crops are out. I just threw the question out there to see how many OGF members wanted to see a topic on coyote/predator hunting. I see your location is central Ohio I used to live up that way till this property become available below Mt Sterling. PM me sometime and maybe we could hook up for some callin.


Sounds good I will probably get a hold of you in a couple months. Gonan concentrate on horns for a little while. I am by no means an expert I have killed a few and always looking to learn new techniques!


----------

